# Bulls @ Cavs | Game #5 | 11/9/06



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 5*_


*Chicago Bulls* *(2-2) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (2-2)*

_*Thursday, November 9, 2006*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*CHICAGO BULLS’ NOTES*

*•* Play good defense and foul Cleveland to avoid easy baskets, as the Cavaliers have struggled majorly at the foul line. Trap LeBron and test the Cavs’ wing players outside shot.

*•* Trap the ball, occasionally use a full-court press and cheat whenever possible on defense. Try to get transition buckets off defense. The Bulls should look to bully Zydrunas with physical defense, who in typical form, starts each season slowly before finding his rhythm. So try to intimidate Ilgauskas early on.

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* Coach Brown must use Shannon Brown when the inevitable happens: Chicago’s young and athletic guards begin to score baskets in flurries and disrupt Cleveland’s offensive rhythm. After coming off a recent loss where Tyronn Lue dominated the Cleveland backcourt, the status quo has to be changed when facing a team like Chicago with an even better backcourt. The old way is not working.

*•* If Wesley, Jones and Snow do see the majority of the minutes tonight against Chicago’s speedsters, they’ll need to play out of their minds. Otherwise, Cleveland will need a huge game from LeBron James to bail them out. 

*OVERVIEW*

Cleveland needs to bounce back from back-to-back losses against the Bobcats and Hawks. Since the Cavs are a team of ups and downs, losing yet another game could start a depressing streak of losing.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I have no idea what to expect with this team till we know if either Brown or Gibson can provide quality minutes.

This is going to be a lot like last year where being a Cavalier fan was like a yo-yo big ups and big downs


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Even if Gibson/Brown don't do much, we really want to see if they are truly WORSE than our current rotation. And if they are, then shame on Ferry for drafting them (if they are infact worse, which I don't believe or at least, hope isn't the case).


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

We need this one but it wont be easy. I am just curious as to which team shows up tonite. Lets hope its the team from the first two games.


----------



## WaterlooVikings (Oct 31, 2006)

^^^ yeah i completely agree... we need to get back to the first two that we played and play like that again.... shannon and daniel need minutes... i mean come on im all for giving the elderly jobs.... (wesley and others) but its a little rediculous when hes only shooting 8%


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh god. TNT led off with it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I swear I've seen guys walk off like that at the end of games before. A lot.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gooden is looking good with the hot hand. The team is running the offense through him early.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So glad I have Drew on my fantasy team. He's been all-star level this year. Our most consistent player.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I would kill for Hinrich. He and Lebron also had good chemistry in the worlds


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Gooden is the best mid-range shooter on our team.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I can't believe we gave up a first rounder for Pavs.

Good shot by Marshall: H'es been a positive this year


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah freakin play Brown


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice move by Lebron to get the and 1


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jones with his best game of the year so far lol


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pavs is terrible although he did get back for that charge. Play freakin Shannon Brown


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Our biggest weakness is our focus. If only we brought it like this for every team, we could be the best team in the league. 

I like the look of this so far. I hope our guys stay aggressive.

Also good to see Damon Jones and Marshall get their shot back (at least for a quarter).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good defense in the first quarter. Held them to under 20 points.

The key for us beating the Bulls is to contest their jumpers, win the battle of the boards, and keep our turnovers low. We're doing that, so we're ahead. But they are a really streaky team, so we could just as easily get blown out of the rest of the game.

But I like seeing Sasha instead of Wesley. Though honestly, I'd rather see Mike Brown out there than David Wesley. We cut Stephen Graham to give him a roster spot right?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Pavs is terrible although he did get back for that charge. Play freakin Shannon Brown



Pavlovic is better than Wesley though. And he showed last year when he plays with confidence he can be adequate.

I don't know about playing Shannon Brown in a big time under the lights division rivalry.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Pavlovic is better than Wesley though. And he showed last year when he plays with confidence he can be adequate.
> 
> I don't know about playing Shannon Brown in a big time under the lights division rivalry.


Shannon Brown is from Illinois, so I'm sure he'd be pumped to go against the Bulls. Maybe he'd be too excited really.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Pavlovic is better than Wesley though. And he showed last year when he plays with confidence he can be adequate.
> 
> I don't know about playing Shannon Brown in a big time under the lights division rivalry.


 When are you going to play him then? They didn't play either Brown or Gibson enough this preseason and now I have to watch Pavlovic probably become our third go with a negative PER


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

- 5 with Lebron off the court so far


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

There you go Pavs make me eat crow please


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hinrich is eating up Hughes so far on D


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Z vs. Malik Allen isn't a good matchup for us. Should put Marshall on Allen.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF does Lebron shoot our techs/?????????????????????


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why is a 58 percent free throw shooter taking our technical fouls?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Isn't Eric Snow like a career 80 percent free throw shooter? Or high 70's? I know we had a lot of bad free throw shooters out there at the time, but Lebron is the worst free throw shooter on the team, besides Verejao.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good is Wesley done now as our first guard off the bench? I agree that at least Pavs is athletic


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Isn't Eric Snow like a career 80 percent free throw shooter? Or high 70's? I know we had a lot of bad free throw shooters out there at the time, but Lebron is the worst free throw shooter on the team, besides Verejao.


 If you're Mike Brown couldn't you give it as a challenge to Lebron? I.e. you ain't shooting the techs till you get to 80%?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wow Lebron made Sefolasha look slow


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Wow, the Cavs sure came out to play moreso in this game than in both the losses.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What was Snow thinking there taking a quick shot and going one on one? Blah leads to a 3 by the Bulls


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> What was Snow thinking there taking a quick shot and going one on one? Blah leads to a 3 by the Bulls


Snow was thinking he was Larry Hughes.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Snow wtf was that pass? Blah leads to antoher Bulls made shot


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I think Pavs has become my favorite non-Hughes guard on the Cavs. He overall sucks but at least can dunk.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Superb pass by LeBron. I bet that's his most underrated ability among teenagers, not here on this board.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Superb fast break by the Cavs last play. LeBron with yet another outstanding pass to Sasha whom finishes with a bang!


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Damon Jones is actually making shots tonight....Wow, I'm kind of surprised.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Looks like the Cavs are gonna run away with this one. Sasha makes a 3, AV makes 2 mid range jumpers, etc.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Looks like Sasha has played his way into the rotation now.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

First Sasha and now Andy with dunks. Andy is coming alive. I hope Future is seeing this. This is the Andy that Future spoke so highly of.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Whoa. That will be on Brazillian TV tonight. The Brazillian stuffing it on the Argentine.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

AV with the FACIAL on Nocioni!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think now would be a really good time to play the rookies.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

if you guys have watched sasha in the past you know he has crazy hops, but andy just ****ed nocy up


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Well we're seeing Brown now... and boy did he just get abused.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shannon Brown needs to shake the nervous bugs. He almost can't dribble. Play like that and you won't play again.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brown having a rough go of it.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I just don't understand why we'd play Wesley over Gibson right now. I really don't understand it.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Brown seems quite nervous.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

shannon brown sux. welcome to luke version 2


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

SamTheMan67 said:


> shannon brown sux. welcome to luke version 2


Premature?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

SamTheMan67 said:


> if you guys have watched sasha in the past you know he has crazy hops, but andy just ****ed nocy up


Yeah but Sasha doesn't always jump his highest.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> I just don't understand why we'd play Wesley over Gibson right now. I really don't understand it.


I bet Gibson isn't on the active roster right now. I bet he's in a suit on the sideline.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

true but remember last year i think it was when sasha was filling in for injured lebron and was slamming on everyone and averaging like 18ppg. he isnt that bad, shannon browns downfall was supposedly his handles... well i can c that now hope he turns into something better than our past draft picks


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Is Daniel Gibson active?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> I bet Gibson isn't on the active roster right now. I bet he's in a suit on the sideline.


Yeah, I bet you're right actually. I don't think he's been active yet.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

brown stripped again


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm seriously shocked at how good Drew Gooden is this year. His jumper is automatic.

And that was a great play by Shannon Brown. Good to see, hopefully it'll give him confidence.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Brown finally scores.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Blowout. 113-94 Cleveland.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I hated how last year you guys wanted to trade drew, although drew is dumb sometimes his jumper has always been automatic, and when hes hot hes one of most automatic people in the game. All last year during his hot streaks he went on crazy 6-10 pt streaks in like minute fragments


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 113, Chicago 94*


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Great game for us. We turned around two bad losses. We have really shown up against the "better" teams this season now we just need to play more consistantly. 

Nice game put together by Sasha

Also, BULLS=OVER-RATED


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

SamTheMan67 said:


> I hated how last year you guys wanted to trade drew, although drew is dumb sometimes his jumper has always been automatic, and when hes hot hes one of most automatic people in the game. All last year during his hot streaks he went on crazy 6-10 pt streaks in like minute fragments



As good as Drew played offensively tonight, he got lit the **** up defensively. All of the Bulls scoring came through his man, whether it was Nocioni, or PJ Brown. He was also slow on his rotations. Love his rebounding and ability to finish, but I still prefer Andy over him. The fact that he's on such a good contract though means you can deal with it. He's basically turned out to be just as good as Boozer, who he was supposed to replace. Maybe even a little better.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I have a feeling we're going to lose our next game.

I think we fell in love with the jump shot tonight. We got lucky. We were hot tonight, and we're not usually hot. 

Mike Brown should go over the tape of this game pointing out each and every place we passed up an opportunity to drive, taking a jump shot instead. We can't afford to have these let down games every time we start thinking we're good.

I guess I can't complain too much about a blowout win tonight. They were certainly impressive.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I have a feeling we're going to lose our next game.
> 
> I think we fell in love with the jump shot tonight. We got lucky. We were hot tonight, and we're not usually hot.
> 
> ...


 I think you're being overly critical here. Gooden took a lot of jumpshots but he was on fire and Z actually took jumpshots he was uncomfortable.

The biggest positive was that Wesley didn't see the floor. The biggest negative another PG tore us a new one


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> I think you're being overly critical here. Gooden took a lot of jumpshots but he was on fire and Z actually took jumpshots he was uncomfortable.
> 
> The biggest positive was that Wesley didn't see the floor. The biggest negative another PG tore us a new one


I sure hope I'm wrong. 

I actually don't mind when Gooden takes mid-range jumpers because he hits them with regularity. Same with Z (I think he'll break out of this shooting slump soon). But I don't want Snow taking jumpers. He's actually almost serviceable when he's taking it to the rack. 

I hope Lebron attacks more next game. He was really looking to pass this game, but we won't always shoot like this. Fun game to watch, though.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Cleveland had this game in the bags all the way from the get go I believe. Gooden, Z, Varejao, almost everyone who's jersey says Cleveland sinked their jumpers. Even LeBron had a good day at the FT stripe. Bulls were overreliant on their jumpers. Ben Wallace was virtually invisible.


----------

